# CANADA (toronto): home needed urgently for PMV pigeon



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

I need to know the most humane way to kill a pmv pigeon, 
It is sufferring horribly despite the support i am giving it, I live
In Toronto Ontario. It is 100% pmv not salmonella, I am experienced 
With pigeons and have done many tehabs, but this is the first 
One that I will have too kill outv off empathy. I do apologize for my typos 
As my computer odds broken and I am issuin my phone, any feedback would be greatly
Appreciated


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If it truly does need to be euthanized, it needs to be taken to a veterinarian for a lethal IV injection. There really aren't any "do it yourself" humane methods that we would or could suggest here.

Are you really sure there are no options for this bird?

Terry


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

How long has the bird been with you? Sometimes a PMV pigeon can take many months or years to improve. PMV birds usually exhibit a great deal of will power, and try everything possible to get around their disabilities and live like normal pigeons. It is heartbreaking for us to watch them struggle, but I don't think the PMV pigeon is suffering... I really suggest you let him live and see how he improves over time. Force feed him if he cannot pick the seeds. Place him in a well-padded enclosure if he is having balance issues. There are homeopathic remedies on the internet, which you can try.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Agree with Kunju. I (we) have over 30 pigeons who had PMV, in our rescues aviary. Several of them either never completely lost all the neurological signs, or did but they came back. Despite the disability, they just try to carry on like any other pigeon and manage very well with eating and drinking and even getting a mate. Of course, to see them may make someone uncomfortable, and they may then project that onto the bird(s) and decide they must be suffering.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

I am sure, it is really sad. Do you know of any rehabbers in Toronto?
I would take him any where, he got better for a while and then crashed again and now it is just not doing well, and i am runnong out time as i have top move got work on the 3rd,


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry about the typos, i am familiar with pmv, and agree that he may recover over time
But as i said I am moving on the 3rd to ireland for a for work do they're no way he can come with me. There is no where i can bring him that I am aware of. I aalready hand feeding peas, gsrlic water and sometimes kaytees to support him, but he seems to be getting worse, i would love to see him recover. I have had him for almost a month. Does any one know of a place I can bring him in toronto where he might get a fair shot. Now he is back not bring able to stand on his own.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Seems to me there is something else going on with him, not just PMV.

Has he had any vet analyse samples or any other definite diagnosis?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with John that it sounds like maybe other things going on with him. Sorry you can't keep him or take him with you.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry about the typos, i am familiar with pmv, and agree that he may recover over time
But as i said I am moving on the 3rd to ireland for a for work do they're no way he can come with me. There is no where i can bring him that I am aware of. I aalready hand feeding peas, gsrlic water and sometimes kaytees to support him, but he seems to be getting worse, i would love to see him recover. I have had him for almost a month. Does any one know of a place I can bring him in toronto where he might get a fair shot. Now he is back not bring able to stand on his own.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

I tried tking him to an avian vet and they refused to treat him or even look at him,
Both the humane society snd the wildlife centre will not accept pigeons, even to euthanize
Because they are not a native species.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Does any one have any contacts in Canada


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What part of Canada are you in?


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

I live in downtown Toronto


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

... Why is the only way to humanely euthanize is pay a lot of money to a vet so they can overdose a drug .... 
Just curious, - dont mean to cause a whole debate or nothing - but seems like everyone here enjoys running to the vet... In some cases I understand, but for putting a bird down... Y'all must have lots of money to spend if you can put down $50 (around here,thats what it is, but I suppose it'll vary) to kill a bird... 

Anywho, meant it as a honest question as to why at-home eunastazia (cervical discolation, decapation, c02, etc) is never done it seems... 

Sorry to hear about your bird, and hopefully you'll find a place to take him & let him recover to live a nice life...


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Because most people do not have the experience, knowledge, or access to use any of the methods suggested in your post. Co2/other euthanasia gasses are not readily available to most hobbyists, and all of your other suggested methods, if done incorrectly, can cause severe misery for the birds.

FYI - PT has rules against advocating or discussing any kind of "killing of birds". That is another important reason why, when the subject comes up, we advocate taking birds to the vet.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

One month is too short a time to give a verdict on the pigeon...in my opinion. Perhaps he is just coming out the disease. I suggest you keep him for 6 months...and see for any improvement. He is still living, which means his body is still fighting. Thanks for taking such good care of him...hope he improves soon. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kunju said:


> One month is too short a time to give a verdict on the pigeon...in my opinion. Perhaps he is just coming out the disease. I suggest you keep him for 6 months...and see for any improvement. He is still living, which means his body is still fighting. Thanks for taking such good care of him...hope he improves soon. Sending prayers your way.




She has already said that she is moving and can't keep the bird unfortunately.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh sorry I missed that. Hope you get someone to take care of him.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Uhm well I've been rescuing pigeons for a solid 3ish years now, and I'm in downtown Toronto as well. Maybe I can help? I have a friend who knows a lot about pigeons too, and she's helped me rescue tonnes. Add me on facebook if you want, we can talk. Its "Pigeon Kidd". I have 25 on me right now, so I'm a little loaded up, but if I can help save a life I'll make room. Hope it isn't too late <3


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This bird can't just be put in with others.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Of course not .-. He'd go in a room without any other birds! I have a few birds who'd hit windows and stuff, they can go to a different room and this one could have my room all to himself.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If the poster was moving to Ireland on the 3rd, any more discussion is pointless.


----------

